# NOS Case Assembly Seiko 6105-8119 Macros shots !!



## Timothy Patrick (Feb 9, 2006)

The Seiko 6105 150m diver series that ran from 1968 to 77 was one of their best if not best divers series and is greatly coveted by Seiko diver fanatics.

This 6105 example had an almost pristine dial and hand and had the movement completely overhauled with many new parts. The movement and hand and dial are pretty much as good as it gets for a watch that has been discontinued now for 30 years.

The case assembly is a completely New Old Stock case that was sitting on the shelf at the Seiko Canada repair center circa turn of the millenium. The case assembly consists of the case, case back, the crystal, the bezel, the bezel insert, the retainer rings and gaskets, the complete crown and stem assembly. All these are completely NOS and the caseback has a date of October 1978, a full year after Seiko retired the 6105 line in favour of the 6309 line which was in production simultaneously. It's obvious that Seiko produced case assemblies for warranty and replacement purposes and that the urban legend was true that Seiko Canada had NOS parts for warranty and repairs and replacement for Canadian watches shipped from Canadian address.

This is the last NOS case assembly know and should be considered the most pristine case assembly available, that and the NEW IN BOX 6105 that sold at auction in Japan for $3300 US.

Here are the macros. A restored 6105 will look pristine, but the detail is in the macros.

Note, this example has a mint engine turning caseback and has inserts for the springbar holes. No other example is known to have inserts as of this writing.

It is still under investigation as to whether engine turning was a consistent practice with Seiko throughout the whole smooth caseback history of the 6105 line or if it was a hit or miss thing.

Here are the photos and the macros.





































































































































































































































































































































Thanks for viewing,
Tim


----------



## GJ (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow Tim...

That watch looks new...:-!


----------



## Dace (May 10, 2007)

> Note, this example has a mint engine turning caseback and has inserts for the springbar holes. No other example is known to have inserts as of this writing.
> 
> It is still under investigation as to whether engine turning was a consistent practice with Seiko throughout the whole smooth caseback history of the 6105 line or if it was a hit or miss thing.


What does this mean? What is a "engine turning caseback?"


----------



## Timothy Patrick (Feb 9, 2006)

Dace said:


> What does this mean? What is a "engine turning caseback?"


Engine turning is the term that others in the watchworld have issued for the concentric circular machining found on the caseback.

Most 6105 casebacks are found to have smooth unmachined finishes but others have this engine turning effect. After years of wear, most of the engine turning wears off and with restored cases, the buffing of the caseback removes the rest.

Here is an example of a NOS engine turned caseback. Won't see that too often. I find it interesting and it definitely adds character to the watch back.

regards,
Tim


----------



## Dace (May 10, 2007)

Timothy Patrick said:


> Engine turning is the term that others in the watchworld have issued for the concentric circular machining found on the caseback.
> 
> Most 6105 casebacks are found to have smooth unmachined finishes but others have this engine turning effect. After years of wear, most of the engine turning wears off and with restored cases, the buffing of the caseback removes the rest.
> 
> ...


Ah I see now. It describes the unfinished case back with machine marks on it.

The term almost sounds like it originated from someone using an Asian to US translator. Engine turned caseback, I would call it a machine turned caseback as that is how the marks got there, from the machining process. Other watches must have then been buffed to remove the machining marks. Interesting how this small affect, in other industries, would be considered an example of poor workmanship. However since it is rare with these Seiko divers, almost a QC slip, it's considered more valuable. It does add character, I like it.


----------

